# Wow!



## Celebthôl (Oct 31, 2002)

n e way i was in my shower last night going over ME history as usual and not realising it when it struck me,
ok bear with me and u have to think about this hard:

1 man created an entire history of an entirely different world, he came up with literally hundreds of names, he invented a whole planet (that would be Arda) he invented a world that everybody wants, (i can't really describe how uterly amazing this man was) he came up with 3 (arguably 5) superb stories (probably the best stories ever written) which pretty much link together perfectly he even has difference of opinions in his histories, i'm sorry for stating the obvious but we don't give Mr Tolkien enough credit no matter what we did we'd never would be able to give him the credit he deserves he was as close to a god as anyone has ever been on this planet in all history to my knowledge and he did work that i think will never be topped by anyone ever! 
Just think about this and you start to realise how incredible this man was!

Celeb


----------



## Confusticated (Oct 31, 2002)

I think most many readers do give him enough credit. What more could we do? The man can never be thanked enough. he gave something amazing to millions of people.


----------



## Celebthôl (Oct 31, 2002)

my point exactly we can never give him enugh credit no matter how hard we try


----------



## Arvedui (Nov 1, 2002)

You know what I personally think is sad? The Man never got a Nobel Prize, as far as I know. That REALLY strikes me as unbelievable. In the world of litterature, IMO, JRRT stands on his own. Not only did he create a complete world, but he also created a whole new line in litterature: Fantasy.


----------



## Celebthôl (Nov 1, 2002)

i quite agree and i'm am disgusted that he didn't get at least 1 nobel prize, he should have got 3 at least


----------



## *Lady Arwen* (Nov 1, 2002)

I agree! LOTR is the best book ever!
How can someone create so much!


----------



## Ithrynluin (Nov 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Celebthôl _
> *n e way i was in my shower last night going over ME history as usual and not realising it when it struck me,
> *



You go over ME history while you're in the shower? Okay I'm just being silly.




> You know what I personally think is sad? The Man never got a Nobel Prize, as far as I know. That REALLY strikes me as unbelievable. In the world of litterature, IMO, JRRT stands on his own. Not only did he create a complete world, but he also created a whole new line in litterature: Fantasy.



Exactly.


----------



## Celebthôl (Nov 1, 2002)

i no u were j/k and all but in the shower there is nothing to do so i day dream about the first thing to come to me that time it was LOTR


----------



## Anamatar IV (Nov 1, 2002)

I wont deny Tolkien his credit but he wasnt as creative as he was learned in another way. In school I have been reading book after book on greek mythology/history and as it turns out tolkien took SO many ideas from there. Example: THe elves sailed into the west and the people favored by the gods sailed into the west. A cold mountain that sparked famine, fear, and danger=Caradhras---Cauraucus. And loads of other things from other cultures. So instead of giving this guy some creative props give him credit for doing his research!


----------



## Wolfshead (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Arvedui _
> *Not only did he create a complete world, but he also created a whole new line in litterature: Fantasy. *


Bear in mind though that he did not _create_ the Fantasy genre. It existed before he came along, he just made it into a major player in the literature scene. My dad mentioned some other Fantasy author from well before Tolkien who wrote some good stuff, but I can't remember his name.


----------



## Arvedui (Nov 9, 2002)

Could it be Jules Verne?


----------



## Wolfshead (Nov 9, 2002)

No, I would have remembered had it been Jules Verne, he wasn't really Fantasy though, was he? Anyway, I just asked my dad, and he told me his name was Lord Dunsany and the book he was talking about was _The King Of Elfland's Daughter_. According to him, this was the first modern-day fantasy novel. I then went and looked it up on Amazon to make sure he was right. They class it under Horror, quite how they manage that, I don't know, as it is clearly Fantasy.


> When the men of Erl asked that they be ruled by a magic lord, their lord bowed to their wishes and sent his eldest son, Alveric, beyond the fields we know, to the land of faery to win the hand of Lirazel, the King of Elfland's sweet and beautiful daughter. But marriage between a mortal and an elf princess can only end in heartbreak, and the land of Erl discovers that the imposition of magic rule is, at best, a mixed blessing. Enchantingly written and completely captivating, The King of Elfland's Daughter is a moving and brilliant masterpiece.


As I said, definately Fantasy. Here's the url for that, if you like.

Lord Dunsany - The King Of Elfland's Daughter on Amazon.co.uk


----------



## Earendil (Dec 1, 2002)

its true that he didn't set up the genre but he put on a whole new level of fantasy were he developed it so much he made up several languages and each creature with a developed history...he should have gotten a nobel ...oh man that bugs me now!!!!


----------



## FREEDOM! (Dec 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Celebthôl _
> *n e way i was in my shower last night going over ME history as usual and not realising it when it struck me,
> ok bear with me and u have to think about this hard:
> 
> ...



There is only one problem with that tho, i do think he is one of the best writers ever and i lovve his work, but Jesus was God in the flesh, Tolkien was no-were near a god!


----------



## Dáin Ironfoot I (Dec 4, 2002)

When I first finished the LotR, I was really depressed that Tolkien had died. I still feel like Im on the edge, and Im hungry for more wonderful stories by Tolkien, yet I know theyre not coming. Now I know there is the hobbit, sil, uf, lost tales, etc., but those arent stories, just a jumble of unfinished stuff (excluding the Sil and the Hobbit of course). Im sure others feel this way sometimes too ...or maybe I am the only one


----------



## Celebthôl (Dec 4, 2002)

yeah we all feel like it, but im trying to get over it by writing a story or more about the future of middle earth etc

Thôl


----------



## Earendil (Dec 4, 2002)

You are definately not the only one!!! I'm sure we all crave new stories by the wonderful tolkien...but thats why i read LOTR all over again when i'm done because each time i read it i pick up a specific detail that interests me and i feel like that is my everlasting book!


----------



## Zale (Dec 5, 2002)

In my opinion, one of the most important things Tolkien did was making Elves serious instead of Flower Fairies Mk.II. Where would the fantasy world be without tall, wise, pointy-eared, fey Elves?
If you want more Tolkien material, go & read The History Of Middle-Earth, a good 12 novels. That should satisfy _anyone_.
BTW - I thought Nobel prizes were given out for scientific achievements, not literary. (Although of course Tolkien should have won every literary prize going.)


----------



## Mablung (Dec 5, 2002)

I believe they have a literature prize as well.


----------



## Athelas (Dec 8, 2002)

*My own theories*

Tolkien brings out the best and the wierdest in readers. He even said himself that his American readers are into his books far more than he is himself. A lot of Wiccans I know practically rank the Valar up there with traditional Gods and Goddesses in importance, even though this a completely fictional universe. For me, that works fine, since I'm all for creative religion. I can speak the name Elbereth with the same reverance that someone might say "Ave Maria." I feel like Tolkien almost channeled much of the book, as if he were taking dictation. It just flows. I guess I identify most with the sadness of the Elves, and the doomed love of mortal for immortal.


----------



## Aragorns_girl00 (Dec 28, 2002)

he was an excellent writer.


----------

